# Hand Knitted Brussels Sprout Xmas Wreath



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a new addition to my Christmas Collection. This is great for a Beginner Knitter and fun to make using Rico Ponpom.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brussel-sprout-easy-knit-x-mas-wreath

£1.25


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing! In brown they could be pine cones!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

cakes said:


> amazing! In brown they could be pine cones!


Totally agree! Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Christmas project!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Clever


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

Love the idea - guess you have to have it under a porch or something or it could get sodden and stretch with the rain?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cute wreath!


----------

